# How many of you guys got in on your first interview?



## smb43432 (May 25, 2010)

Just wondering. People I have talked to say it took them a few attempts before they got in. I thought I did pretty good on my interview and nothing came of it, what is the next step? go back and pay to apply again?


----------



## EstR13 (Oct 6, 2010)

how many locals do interviews to get in, we just do a placement test type thing


----------



## smb43432 (May 25, 2010)

I don't know

I thought it was weird, I didn't have to take any kind of test or even pick up a pencil?:no:

Although I'm confident I would come out on top having looked at the study sheet that was going around on here.


----------



## al13nw4r3LC76 (Apr 6, 2009)

I got in after the first interview. Though times were much better then they are now. Keep your head up. You'll get in. Interesting you didn't have to take a test. My local does anyway. Good luck Brother.


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

smb43432 said:


> Just wondering. People I have talked to say it took them a few attempts before they got in. I thought I did pretty good on my interview and nothing came of it, what is the next step? go back and pay to apply again?



Only ankle grabbers get in the first try. Oh, so do family members of ankle grabbers and minority's who are connected to city council.:whistling2:

Everyone else has to apply 2 or 3 times before the grand wizards will grant them entry.


----------



## goose134 (Nov 12, 2007)

slickvic277 said:


> Only ankle grabbers get in the first try. Oh, so do family members of ankle grabbers and minority's who are connected to city council.:whistling2:
> 
> Everyone else has to apply 2 or 3 times before the grand wizards will grant them entry.


Maybe around your parts. I'm a white guy that didn't know anyone and have no connections. I'm certainly no ankle grabber. First interview combined with test and I came out with a score of 96.


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

goose134 said:


> Maybe around your parts. I'm a white guy that didn't know anyone and have no connections. I'm certainly no ankle grabber. First interview combined with test and I came out with a score of 96.



Ok. great. Did you get excepted into the program your first go around?
What's your score got to do with anything? Here they don't even tell you your score. The only way you know if you pass or fail is if you get to the interview process. It's not uncommon to here about someone apply, take the test, and have the interview 3 or even 4 years in a row before there excepted. Meanwhile some blowjobs kid get's in without even taking the test or having the interview. 

Nepotism runs rampant in the IBEW. If your locals different, then your certainly the exception and not the rule.


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

I got in first time. I'm a white male, no relatives or even a acquaintance in the local. I had to find the Union hall (local 82) in the phone book. There were folks in my class that had parents in the local that had tried for four years. That year they had 300 applications and took 37.


----------



## BDB (Jul 9, 2008)

smb43432 said:


> go back and *pay* to apply again?


You have to PAY to apply?!?!? Never heard of that.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

slickvic277 said:


> Only ankle grabbers get in the first try. Oh, so do family members of ankle grabbers and minority's who are connected to city council.
> 
> Everyone else has to apply 2 or 3 times before the grand wizards will grant them entry.






So..........can you still reach your ankles with that bum shoulder you got??:whistling2::jester::lol::laughing:


----------



## Loose Neutral (Jun 3, 2009)

EstR13 said:


> how many locals do interviews to get in, we just do a placement test type thing



We do placement test then interviews from there.


----------



## Loose Neutral (Jun 3, 2009)

BDB said:


> You have to PAY to apply?!?!? Never heard of that.



Application fee.


----------



## Loose Neutral (Jun 3, 2009)

When i got in that was the most common question. Who are you related to?


----------



## BDB (Jul 9, 2008)

Loose Neutral said:


> Application fee.


Hmmm We do not have that around here


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

jwjrw said:


> So..........can you still reach your ankles with that bum shoulder you got??


:lol::lol::lol:

Poor Vic just got burned by a hacky rat shop owner... :laughing:


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

Jlarson said:


> :lol::lol::lol:
> 
> Poor Vic just got burned by a hacky rat shop owner... :laughing:


Eh, it's not the first time.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

slickvic277 said:


> Eh, it's not the first time.


Ya I know, jw was just complaining his comment was not getting recognized :laughing:


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

Jlarson said:


> Ya I know, jw was just complaining his comment was not getting recognized :laughing:


Yea I had to wait all day.........I thought it was funny anyway.:laughing:


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

jwjrw said:


> Yea I had to wait all day.........I thought it was funny anyway.:laughing:


Well I'm sorry I had work to do this morning...


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

jwjrw said:


> So..........can you still reach your ankles with that bum shoulder you got??:whistling2::jester::lol::laughing:


No. I'm not an ankle grabber. I wasn't one of the chosen ones. I applied 3 times in a row. Took the test, passed, had an interview, 3 years in a row.

Then I forgot about the union for a while.

Didn't become a member until I organized. 


When I signed in I had a guy say to me ,_"I remember you, I never thought you would have gotten in"_. I mean what is this, a freakin' night club or something??:blink:


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

slickvic277 said:


> No. I'm not an ankle grabber. I wasn't one of the chosen ones. I applied 3 times in a row. Took the test, passed, had an interview, 3 years in a row.
> 
> Then I forgot about the union for a while.
> 
> ...




:laughing:


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

jwjrw said:


> :laughing:


I'm glad you liked that.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

slickvic277 said:


> I'm glad you liked that.



Well you hear all these great stories about brotherhood and all......but the truth is more like what you experienced I hear...:laughing:


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

jwjrw said:


> Well you hear all these great stories about brotherhood and all......but the truth is more like what you experienced I hear...:laughing:



I may be an ardent union supporter but I speak the truth.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Don't listen to these guys, they are just jealous.

I got in on my first try, but I didn't have any relations. My last name ends in "o" and I have many family connections which helps a bit 

As for nepotism, I think it's great. I like Father/Son locals, I wish mine was one. Instead of helping out your family and friends we have to bring in people just because they are black or take it up the ass. 

A union is nothing more than a group of workers who come together to fight for a common goal. One of those goals is to better themselves, their family, and their friends. Why should that group want to take others into their group when they don't have to? 

What's wrong with all the members of that group wanting to bring their son's in before some other idiot off the street?


----------



## Loose Neutral (Jun 3, 2009)

Cause maybe their son's a piece of crap that doesn't know anything about electricity.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Loose Neutral said:


> Cause maybe their son's a piece of crap that doesn't know anything about electricity.


That should be up to the group to decide.

Remember, the group is about the members, *NOT* electricity.


----------



## hillman1 (Apr 5, 2010)

I got in on my first try. Not related to anyone, didn't know anybody, and worked in healthcare before deciding to change my occupation. I applied online, went in and tested, then went to the interview. Been working for a great company since last May, have worked with a bunch of great JW's, and I've been learning a ton. School is even going great. I haven't kissed any ass, not during the application process, or since then. I'm not sure my local wants any weak little runts that would accept being treated that way...Great forum by the way, I mostly just lurk.


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

HackWork said:


> Don't listen to these guys, they are just jealous.
> 
> I got in on my first try, but I didn't have any relations. My last name ends in "o" and I have many family connections which helps a bit
> 
> ...



I partially agree. I have no problem with the father/son membership but my problem starts when the drug addict, lazy bastard son gets preferential treatment over the straight shooting hard working "non-relative".

Why even have the application process? Why did I not get in after 3 interviews? Why keep interviewing me if you already made up your mind that I'm not getting accepted because I'm not related, or connected?

By the way, my name also ends in a vowel. And my local is predominately Irish.

I'm not saying ALL the family members are slugs, cause' there not. I just don't like the special treatment that some receive over others.

I will admit though, things are definitely changing.Plus I wouldn't change the way I became a member.I guess some things work out for a reason.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

slickvic277 said:


> I partially agree. I have no problem with the father/son membership but my problem starts when the drug addict, lazy bastard son gets preferential treatment over the straight shooting hard working "non-relative".


 Ok, I see your point there.


> Why even have the application process? Why did I not get in after 3 interviews? Why keep interviewing me if you already made up your mind that I'm not getting accepted because I'm not related, or connected?


 Because they have to keep the charade up. 



> By the way, my name also ends in a vowel. And my local is predominately Irish.


 I am genuinely sorry for you, I HATE the Irish.


----------



## edward (Feb 11, 2009)

HackWork said:


> What's wrong with all the members of that group wanting to bring their son's in before some other idiot off the street?


from what i have seen with nepotism usually the kid is the idiot is the idiot. they have no appreication for what they have and end up becoming jerks because they think they have worked so hard for what they have, when really they were just lucky to be someones kid.

its not fair though to say this is something that only happens with the union, it happens everywhere, i see guys working non-union, where it always seems that the family member gets put on the good jobs, or the PW jobs. it is part of life, it sucks but it wont change.


----------



## Loose Neutral (Jun 3, 2009)

HackWork said:


> That should be up to the group to decide.
> 
> Remember, the group is about the members, *NOT* electricity.



Maybe thats the problem


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Loose Neutral said:


> Maybe thats the problem


Whose problem?


----------



## Loose Neutral (Jun 3, 2009)

the locals


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

edward said:


> from what i have seen with nepotism usually the kid is the idiot is the idiot.


 Double idiot?

If that is what the members of the union want, to bring in their idiot sons, then why shouldn't they? 

I'm looking at the union in it's most basic form. 



> they have no appreication for what they have and end up becoming jerks because they think they have worked so hard for what they have, when really they were just lucky to be someones kid.


 That happens in non-union shops on a daily basis.



> its not fair though to say this is something that only happens with the union, it happens everywhere, i see guys working non-union, where it always seems that the family member gets put on the good jobs, or the PW jobs. it is part of life, it sucks but it wont change.


 Yup! :thumbsup:


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Loose Neutral said:


> the locals


They don't have any problems, it seems like you're the one with the problem here.


----------



## Loose Neutral (Jun 3, 2009)

Times are changing though. Were supposed to be about quality and i don't think you get that with nepotism.


----------



## Loose Neutral (Jun 3, 2009)

HackWork said:


> They don't have any problems, it seems like you're the one with the problem here.


Why would you say i got a problem


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Loose Neutral said:


> Times are changing though. Were supposed to be about quality and i don't think you get that with nepotism.


Well, that's part of my point. Maybe you see where I am going.

What is the union REALLY about?


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Loose Neutral said:


> Why would you say i got a problem


Because you are arguing the issue.


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

*HackWork*;306655]


> Ok, I see your point there.


I was being sarcastic with my original post.



> Because they have to keep the charade up.


:shifty::whistling2:



> I am genuinely sorry for you, I HATE the Irish.



My mothers Irish, I try not to tell anyone though. (JK):laughing:


----------



## Loose Neutral (Jun 3, 2009)

How am i arguing the point. many have been turned down cause of nepotism and i said i don't agree with it. I think you just like to argue with yourself.


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

HackWork said:


> I HATE the Irish.


Why? Because they can eat what they want and stay thin?


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

I did one interview and was as unimpressed with them as they were me, I never went back. Six years later during a building boom they called me at a point where I was unhappy with the EC I was working for.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Loose Neutral said:


> How am i arguing the point.


 Your next sentence:


> many have been turned down cause of nepotism and i said i don't agree with it.


 Yes, exactly, you are *arguing* that point.


> I think you just like to argue with yourself.


No, I am speaking to YOU.


----------



## Loose Neutral (Jun 3, 2009)

Wasn't arguing anything. Your a bone beater.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Loose Neutral said:


> Wasn't arguing anything.


 Keep telling yourself that. You need to quit denying your problem.


> Your a bone beater.


Yes, I am.


----------



## Loose Neutral (Jun 3, 2009)

gotta respect the honesty


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

It took me 1 application and interview to one local(got that one on the first time, but it was 2 years later and i already got into another)

I am also only 25, and hispanic. The only tie i had was my dad was the first hispanic union member of 134, but that is not even tied to the one i applied to.


----------



## smb43432 (May 25, 2010)

Wow strong hate going on here. 

Btw my father is in the local I interviewed for and I still didn't get in.


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

smb43432 said:


> Btw my FATHER is in the local I interviewed for and I still didn't get in.


The force is not yet strong in you, young Skywalker.

Practice Jedi Kegels you must! Only then will you have full power over the back side!


----------



## Lone Crapshooter (Nov 8, 2008)

I was interviewed FIVE TIMES and never made it.


----------



## smb43432 (May 25, 2010)

miller_elex said:


> The force is not yet strong in you, young Skywalker.
> 
> Practice Jedi Kegels you must! Only then will you have full power over the back side!




What does this mean? haha


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

smb43432 said:


> What does this mean? haha


When you can toss a quarter 25' with your butt cheeks you will know the answer.


----------



## smb43432 (May 25, 2010)

How many of you the posted in this thread are actually IN the union. If your not why did you even bother posting considering I wanted real responses and only got about 5?


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

smb43432 said:


> How many of you the posted in this thread are actually IN the union. If your not why did you even bother posting considering I wanted real responses and only got about 5?


Picky, picky, picky you don't like the answers? BOO HOO


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

smb43432 said:


> How many of you the posted in this thread are actually IN the union. If your not why did you even bother posting considering I wanted real responses and only got about 5?


I am.

Some people like Brian John and Bob Badger just like to troll the union forum for men who will perform oral sex on them (I have written proof).


----------



## doubleoh7 (Dec 5, 2009)

Loose Neutral said:


> Cause maybe their son's a piece of crap that doesn't know anything about electricity.


 

Nepotism should only be reserved for QUALIFIED relatives.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Oh I am......A union contractor. 

You do know some people (like me) were turned down and did not appreciate what we were told post interview and opted not to return, or others got tired of applying and went open shop.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

doubleoh7 said:


> Nepotism should only be reserved for QUALIFIED relatives.


Who says?

Should the men who make up the union make the rules?


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

brian john said:


> Oh I am......A union contractor.


 ENEMY!


> You do know some people (like me) were turned down and did not appreciate what we were told post interview and opted not to return


They didn't want you, life could be tough.


----------



## doubleoh7 (Dec 5, 2009)

HackWork said:


> Who says?
> 
> Should the men who make up the union make the rules?


 

I suppose. It does seem to me that the union would want to maintain a quality workforce.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

doubleoh7 said:


> I suppose. It does seem to me that the union would want to maintain a quality workforce.


Sure, they might say that. But when you ask the members, they'd first and foremost want to bring their family in.


----------



## doubleoh7 (Dec 5, 2009)

As a practical matter, if I was an IBEW member and it had been good to me, I would want to get my nepew in, if it was something he wanted to do. Who wouldn't want to help out a family member. If a person's family member is an idiot, it is not in the best interest of the union to have that guy as a member. IMO


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

HackWork said:


> ENEMY!
> 
> They didn't want you, life could be tough.


Yeah, they told me to come in the R program at a 1.00 an hour cut in pay. So they wanted me just not at a living wage, I did not want them. Taking a cut in pay did not sit right with me, I mean that working union would require a CUT in pay. I was making 3.50 an hour, living with my brother and barely getting by, this was 1971.

Later (like 5 or 6 years) they called me back, so it all worked out, sort of.

As for enemy I know you do not mean that, but some do and this benefits no one.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

doubleoh7 said:


> As a practical matter, if I was an IBEW member and it had been good to me, I would want to get my nepew in, if it was something he wanted to do. Who wouldn't want to help out a family member. If a person's family member is an idiot, it is not in the best interest of the union to have that guy as a member. IMO


What if other people thought your son was an idiot? You would still want to get him in, no?


----------



## doubleoh7 (Dec 5, 2009)

I don't have a horse in this fight. It is just my opinion. No big deal.


----------



## doubleoh7 (Dec 5, 2009)

HackWork said:


> What if other people thought your son was an idiot? You would still want to get him in, no?


 
Isn't that what testing is for? If testing is administerd fairly, it does not mateer what others think.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

doubleoh7 said:


> I don't have a horse in this fight. It is just my opinion. No big deal.


In many cases the sons or other relatives are as good as the next guy, when you see an idiot and find out his dad was a BA and the kid is being nursed through school, all you can do is shake your head.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

doubleoh7 said:


> Isn't that what testing is for? If testing is administerd fairly, it does not mateer what others think.


Why should testing be administered fairly? 

Let's go back to the beginning, shouldn't the members of the group be able to decide who is let into the group? Doesn't it stand to reason that the members would want to bring in their family?


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

HackWork said:


> Why should testing be administered fairly?
> 
> Let's go back to the beginning, shouldn't the members of the group be able to decide who is let into the group? Doesn't it stand to reason that the members would want to bring in their family?


Due to union indiscretions pre 196_ (something), there are suppose to be some rules, to minimize discrimination.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

brian john said:


> Due to union indiscretions pre 196_ (something), there are suppose to be some rules, to minimize discrimination.


Which is complete and utter bullsh1t. The government should keep their noses out of unions, and I mean that from both directions.


----------



## doubleoh7 (Dec 5, 2009)

HackWork said:


> Why should testing be administered fairly?
> 
> Let's go back to the beginning, shouldn't the members of the group be able to decide who is let into the group? Doesn't it stand to reason that the members would want to bring in their family?


 
Like I said take my opinion for what it is worth, it is just my opinion. I don't want to argue about this. It is not that important to me. Like I said earlier, I would want a family member of mine to have an edge over a non-familiy member of mine. It is human nature.

Family member or not, shouldn't there be minimum standards to protect the group as a whole?


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

doubleoh7 said:


> Family member or not, shouldn't there be minimum standards to protect the group as a whole?


What if the majority of the family members were idiots?

All I am alluding to is that a union is simply a group of workers. Those people should be the ones making the rules and decisions. Not us, not the government, not the contractors.


----------



## doubleoh7 (Dec 5, 2009)

I'm not trying to argue with you. I get your point.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Not to bash local 3 or 25 IBEW, but I have seen the quality of their work decay within the last 20 years. I always admired the workmanship from the 50's, 60's and 70's. These days much of the work is hack and slashed.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Shockdoc said:


> Not to bash local 3 or 25 IBEW, but I have seen the quality of their work decay within the last 20 years. I always admired the workmanship from the 50's, 60's and 70's. These days much of the work is hack and slashed.


Is that the local's fault or the contractor's?


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

HackWork said:


> Is that the local's fault or the contractor's?


I wouldn't know, but thses guys did exceptionally fine work back in the day, you would open up pull boxes and find a clean neat labeled folded job, nowadays you find a rats nest. I find myself on alot of union wired buildings and homes. Big difference from old to new and not for the best.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Shockdoc said:


> I wouldn't know, but thses guys did exceptionally fine work back in the day, you would open up pull boxes and find a clean neat labeled folded job, nowadays you find a rats nest. I find myself on alot of union wired buildings and homes. Big difference from old to new and not for the best.


It certainly seems as if you blame the union workers.

However, your examples tell us that the shoddy work is the fault of the contractor.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

HackWork said:


> It certainly seems as if you blame the union workers.
> 
> However, your examples tell us that the shoddy work is the fault of the contractor.


Quality is up to the individual, to do less than your best, is wrong. But the contractor should demand better as well.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

brian john said:


> Quality is up to the individual, to do less than your best, is wrong. But the contractor should demand better as well.


I disagree.

If he is finding all this bad work, that is the contractor's fault. If a worker is doing bad work, he gets fired and the work gets fixed. Any of this bad workmanship should be fixed by the contractor for the customer. The only time this much bad work is allowed is when the contractor is the one demanding it. 

I'm sure now you'll say that it's the worker's fault for going along with it, but not everyone is in the situation in which they can quit their job because the employer is demanding shoddy work.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

HackWork said:


> I disagree.
> 
> If he is finding all this bad work, that is the contractor's fault. If a worker is doing bad work, he gets fired and the work gets fixed. Any of this bad workmanship should be fixed by the contractor for the customer. The only time this much bad work is allowed is when the contractor is the one demanding it.
> 
> I'm sure now you'll say that it's the worker's fault for going along with it, but not everyone is in the situation in which they can quit their job because the employer is demanding shoddy work.



Actually neither of us know cause we are not there, if it is an area wide thing it is everyones fault.

I see more questionable work than quality work.


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

brian john said:


> I see more questionable work that quality work.


That is because no time is allowed to teach apprentices, and assembly line / production jobs have the 'we'll find the problems when we energize' mentality.

The exact same job done by two different electricians could have a punchlist two items long, or twenty pages long.

What I find is, when you bring in an apprentice, walk the job when they come on board, introduce them to some people, then follow up every day by checking their work and give them feedback, then they will go the extra mile for you.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

brian john said:


> Actually neither of us know cause we are not there, if it is an area wide thing it is everyones fault.
> 
> I see more questionable work than quality work.


Again, I disagree.

If the shoddy work is so prevalent, it's the contractor's fault. There is no excuse, no getting around that fact.

If it was something that was found on rare occasion, then you can blame some of the workers for slipping it in. But if all this work is done in a shoddy way, it's the contractor's fault for either A) Allowing the worker to do shoddy work without supervision or B) (most likely) pushing the worker to do fast and shoddy work.


----------



## amhrdwd1 (Jul 10, 2010)

I got in on my first try. This year.


----------



## smb43432 (May 25, 2010)

good job man. How old are you? How do you like it so far?


----------



## Wandering Idiot (Jul 20, 2010)

I applied and tested in June, interviewed in July, started class in September and work in October. I am a white, late 20s, educated in another trade, honorably discharged veteran. No relation to anyone in the local, no union/family history. The suggestion was from a friend in a different local, some 600 miles away or so, who is still an apprentice, and is also a veteran. 

I'm rather enjoying it.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Wandering Idiot said:


> I
> 
> I'm rather enjoying it.



Work hard, study and read all you can....it is a good way to make a living.


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

The first time I got in I did real well on my interview by buying some beer and splitting a Quaalude with her and a few hours later, I was in.


----------

